
Password Coalition - illdave
http://ma.tt/2012/04/password-coalition/
======
drostie
Privacy Policy: This site may use user-collected information during the signup
process to compromise other accounts which you own in order to improve your
security.

Approximate Translation: we are dicks who do not want customers.

